# AQN



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I like this company, it seems to have a heavy US business weighting. Not an outstanding yield, but steady.
Anyone else like it?


----------



## kac147 (Jan 12, 2018)

I just performed a financial analysis on AQN from the last 10 years data. 

The growth on revenue, EPS and profit look pretty good. The EPS growth for the last 5 year shows the current price is undervalued. However, the EPS growth for the last 3 year and current are lower and show the price is overvalued. The 10 year financial data is pretty steady but showing the price is overvalued as well. It will have to take more than 10 years until the investment will be returned. The ROE & ROA are also low.

Other than the growth, AQN has a high debt and negative free cash flow. It also pays out dividends more than its EPS in order to attract investors for the emerging renewable energy industry. 

Personally, I am interested in the renewable energy business since it helps to reduce carbon emission and make our planet better. However, their financial data is not attractive enough for me as an investor.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks for your comments. I am looking at it as a super long term thing.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

AQN is a pretty good holding. I sold at $14 last year to get into some other things, but it is starting to look good here around $13. It is probably being hit mostly by the strong Cdn dollar relative to the US, since I think 60% of their earnings are now US based. Also, its dividend is paid in USD.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I do like to have US exposure in a Canadian stock.


----------

